# HARD TARGET 2, Starring Scott Adkins and Rhona Mitra, Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD 9/6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SCOTT ADKINS STARS AS A DISGRACED MARTIAL ARTS CHAMPION FIGHTING FOR SURVIVAL IN THIS THRILLING SEQUEL
> 
> *HARD TARGET 2
> *
> ...


----------

